# Winter storm in North Carolina



## billski (Jan 28, 2014)

"* HAZARD TYPES...SLEET...BECOMING MIXED WITH SNOW LATE.

 * ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW AND SLEET IS EXPECTED TO ACCUMULATE UP TO 2
   TO 4 INCHES ACROSS PORTIONS OF INLAND PENDER COUNTY COUNTY AND
   COLUMBUS COUNTY. CLOSER TO THE COAST...SNOW AND SLEET AMOUNTS OF
   1 TO 2 INCHES ARE EXPECTED."  - Sad, huh?  

""Friday  is a good day for removal," Taylor said, citing increasing temperatures  and expected sunshine in the region aiding in melting whatever will  have frozen overnight." - Guess they are in no hurry to clean it up.   Ah, the NC slow pace of life!

 "The  Independence Mall shut its doors at 5 p.m. Tuesday as freezing rain  reached Wilmington."  Can you imagine a mall closing up here?

"Monday  night, several area residents said they saw nearly empty milk and bread  shelves at their area grocery stores."  Ah, yes, the old standby of  milk and bread.  Around here it's ice cream and beer

Plan ahead:
"New Hanover County schools has cancelled school for Tuesday and Wednesday."


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 28, 2014)

To be fair, 2" of sleet would be a lot.

Also consider that my town of 5,000 people probably has more plow and salt trucks than the entire metropolitan area of Raleigh.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, I empathize with them entirely.  There is no cost justification for that sort of investment.  Better to wait and dry.  It's like another world.  If you read down the reader's comments on the NC Newspaper website, you find that we "northerners" get beat up quite a bit by our arrogance.  I think that's entirely fair perspective.   
I once heard that people in the US, as a group, are fascinated by the misery of others.  What else would explain such wall to wall coverage of disasters, shootings, hurricanes, tornadoes, fires?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 29, 2014)

My in-laws now live in coastal NC, and they said that the vast majority of people in the South wear their tires down almost to the point of bald, because 99% of the time, it doesn't matter.  They went to get new tires for their car, and the dealer was confused why they buying them so soon, but of course he was happy to sell to them.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 29, 2014)

My brother lives in SC... He has his 2nd snow day in a row today...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2014)

The Atlanta area is a disaster.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 29, 2014)

Good thing we don't listen to the National Weather Service, located in one's hometown.  Think the mayor's going to be an unpopular guy for a while..., probably from all the people driving on AT highway tires....;-)


----------



## jimk (Jan 29, 2014)

Last Tuesday Jan 21 the Federal Govt in Wash DC was given the day off due to snow...without a trace of snow on the ground 
I felt so stupid.  I went to work via mass transit like a regular day and soon realized the whole city was shut down.  Like a twilight zone episode.  Didn't even think to check whether I had work that day before going out.  Got back home around 9AM.  We eventually got about 4" that evening starting around 3PM and had to work the next day when roads were more messy.  
Truth be told, we're not much different from Atlanta.  A few inches can cause hours of gridlock here because of slippery roads, but mostly because the roadways are so close to complete capacity that they can't handle any little disruption.  Traffic sucks here in greater DC metro area on the best of days.


----------

